# Amazon lowers minimum for free shipping to $35 (USA)



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

For non-Prime members, the minimum order for free shipping was $49. Amazon lowered it to $35 for non-book items. More on CNET:

https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-lowers-free-shipping-minimum-to-35-from-49-matches-walmart/


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Wonder if they'll ever catch up with amazon.co.uk? We get free shipping on books over £10.


----------

